
Best reasons to avoid JavaScript - louiscyphre
https://medium.com/@richardeng/javascript-killed-my-dog-a65b8448e735
======
berserker-one
Those are great reasons! But I wonder, why do programmers really need
integers?

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I worked on an Operating System that used only integers. In fact, only
unsigned integers.

